# phpbb3 redirect function/to web page



## colubragens (May 6, 2008)

hi i need to redirect users to a web page on my site via phpbb3 redirect function. i have searched the entire net for an example code with no luck. bellow is the redirect code in action. 




```
238  // Only registered users can go beyond this point
 239  if (!$user->data['is_registered'])
 240  {
 241      if ($user->data['is_bot'])
 242      {
 243          redirect(append_sid("{$phpbb_root_path}index.$phpEx"));
 244      }
 245  
 246      login_box('', $user->lang['LOGIN_EXPLAIN_UCP']);
 247  }
```
i need to modify this code to redirect to an index.html in the phpbb3 root path.

```
redirect(append_sid("{$phpbb_root_path}index.$phpEx"));
```
any help would be awsome thanks!


----------

